
Show HN: Technically Sentient – A Business Focused A.I. Newsletter - robmay
https://inside.com/technically-sentient
======
robmay
I run an AI company, and have a dozen or so AI angel investments, so I have a
really interesting perspective on what is happening in the field. This
newsletter is focused on AI and robotics from a perspective that is more
lightweight tech, and more business focused. I focus on legal issues,
strategy, business models, etc. Some of the newsletter commentary gets blogged
at www.technicallysentient.com/blog if you want to check out some samples.

